# Der Schattenbund auf Blackhand



## kawakasi (16. Oktober 2006)

Herzlich Willkommen beim Schattenbund!

Unsere Gilde der Schattenbund feiert nun sein 3 monatiges Bestehen und wir haben in dieser kurzen Zeit schon viel erreicht. Wir spielen aus Spaß aber sind auch fleißig bei den Raids. Neben den kleinen Instanzen räumen wir Zul Gurub, AQ20 und MC anständig aus und sind auch in BWL schon ein ganzes Stück vorgdrungen und legen wöchentlich mehrere Bosse.

Wir wollen unsere Gilde dennoch weiterentwickeln und sind eifrig am arbeiten. Das wichtigste sind natürlich gute Spieler. Wir suchen also euch - bitte kommt zum Schattenbund.

Unter http://www.wow-schattenbund.de erhaltet ihr einen kleinen Einblick in unsere Gilde und könnt euch im Forum bewerben. Wir freuen uns auf Euch. Lasst uns gemeinsam spielen und Spaß haben.

Ihr könnt uns auch Ingame ansprechen: Kawakasi, Panthyra oder Málice

Viel Spaß mit dem Schattebund und vielen Dank an die neuen Mitglieder, es ist schön zu sehen, wie der Schattenbund weiter wächst.

Euer Kawakasi


----------

